# Brummie Bash-20th September.



## Paul.J (6 Jun 2008)

Well after a lot of thinking ooing and aarring,i,well we swmbo that is have now decided to have a bash here in Brum  
So if you are interested let me know  
No doubt that dates will be an issue so if you could let me know we can try and arrive at a date that suits most if not all :shock:Though September would be good :wink: 
Been a relative newbie myself,any expert or professional help/advice would be appreciated on the day with demos.
Numbers will have to be limited to around 15,so first come etc.
So what d'ya think :?:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jun 2008)

I'd love to be there Paul if dates and circumstances allow \/


----------



## PowerTool (6 Jun 2008)

Same here  

Am on call at work alternate weeks,but can swap to be free virtually any weekend (although second half of August is out,due to my holiday cover at work getting married in Greece,so September sounds better for me also.)

Andrew


----------



## Tusses (6 Jun 2008)

Brummy Bashing !

:evil: ... just show me the brummy ....  

oooh oo - sorry ... I see ...


yeah - I'd be up for that , dates permitting too !

put me at the bottom of the list tho - as I am new here and not as important as most of you 

Rich


----------



## TEP (6 Jun 2008)

Would be great to meet up wiv some of you. If there's room for a little one, put me on the list, September sounds OK to me. As long as 'er indoors don't want to go away in the caravan at that time. :roll:


----------



## boysie39 (6 Jun 2008)

Paul, Wouldent I love to be at that, but I am hopeing to go to the Westonbirt show,but am haveing trouble with Ferries. They are talking of cutting services because of oil costs.
We have a Daughter buried in Lodge Hill Cemetry at Kings Norton,and we visit when ever we are over. So between the ferry problems and arranging with the Grandchildren It would be impossible to give an answer. But I hope tou have a fantastic day whenever it is .
PS I have been known to gatecrash but I would give you a PM beforehand.  :shock: :lol: :roll: Regards Boysie


----------



## Paul.J (7 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far folks  
*Graham* just remember to bring your Brummie translation book with you :lol: 

*Andrew*.It will be great to meet,and congratulations on the wedding.
I don't want to interrupt the honeymoon period though :lol: 

*Tusses*
You are welcome.You are only local.

*TEP.*It will be great to meet.Swmbo can come if she would like.

*Boysie.*If you can make it you are more than welcome.We are only about 15 mins from KN.Even if you have to gatecrash 

Just have to fix a date :?


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jun 2008)

I am up fopr that Paul if it's not oversubscribed. I have a friend I often stay with stay with so could make a weekend of it. Probably (hopefully) be down in Corwall by then so will need a bit of noticwe to sae up for the petrol  

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jun 2008)

*Bodrighy wrote*


> I am up fopr that Paul if it's not oversubscribed.


Still plenty of room Pete,it will be a pleasure to see you again.
You know where we are,just a pity it's sooooo far to travel.Should be worth it though  

So we seem to have some of the more experienced members coming  
Would anyone like to do a demo or two on grinding for example which seems to be a problem to beginners.
I have the Sorby jig,to show,which i am just coming to terms with,i think,but if some one would like to bring there own set up or even doing it freehand it will be worthwhile i should think.
If anyone else are having any other turning problems we could also try and sort those out on the day.


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jun 2008)

Paul.J":gxuq8kj8 said:


> [
> Would anyone like to do a demo or two on grinding for example which seems to be a problem to beginners.
> I have the Sorby jig,to show,which i am just coming to terms with,i think,but if some one would like to bring there own set up or even doing it freehand it will be worthwhile i should think.
> .



I can do a demo on how to make your tools short in record time :lol: 

Like most of us newbies I suspect that a sharpeing demo would be a God send. I still do it free hand and it works after a fashion but every time I get it right ( by accident usually  ) I can really feel the difference


Pete
Pet


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jun 2008)

*Bodrighy wrote*


> I can do a demo on how to make your tools short in record time


Been doing enough of that meself lately Pete :roll:


----------



## RATWOOD (9 Jun 2008)

can I come too I will have the wife with me
can bring the pro edge sharpening system with me


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2008)

*RATWOOD wrote*


> can I come too I will have the wife with me
> can bring the pro edge sharpening system with me


Chris you are both welcome,and if you don't mind doing a demo with the Pro Sharpener than that will be great


----------



## Anonymous (9 Jun 2008)

You can count me in Paul. Now I know what it is I can bring my hamlet hollowing tool. I'm sure I can come up with some other stuff by the time the bash comes around.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Jenx (9 Jun 2008)

Bodrighy":1c9tldmw said:


> I can do a demo on how to make your tools short in record time :lol:


     heh heh... thats ace !     


Paul - I'd love to try and make it to that ( Bash )... its a wee while away, and as such, a little difficult to 'cast in stone' at the moment... do you think it'd be ok if I could try and get along ?
I'd love to meet some of you guys and learn something !
Flights from Aberdeen to B'ham are dirt-cheap on BMIBaby, especially if booked a little in advance, and car-hire is easy to make happen from there, to complete the journey.

I can demonstrate how to dig a gouge into a bowl, causing it to bust the foot that took you 20 minutes to fashion, and have the entire piece part company with the chuck and direct itself towards one's face... cause I appear to be good at that :wink: Its a 'skill' that most of you will probably have lost some time ago !    

Would it be 'in order' to ask to come along ?


----------



## PowerTool (9 Jun 2008)

Anybody asked Gill if she wants to bring her scrollsaw along,and do a demo?

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2008)

Dave you are welcome  

*Jenx wrote*


> Would it be 'in order' to ask to come along ?


Jenx you are more than welcome  We are only 10 minutes from the airport.
Swmbo was talking to her sister only yesterday saying how cheap a flight to Scotland is £4.99 :shock: can't be right,can it :?: 

*Powertool wrote*


> Anybody asked Gill if she wants to bring her scrollsaw along,and do a demo?


Gill if you would like to then by all means it would be great


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Jun 2008)

Paul.J":2ur13b4u said:


> *Powertool wrote*
> 
> 
> > Anybody asked Gill if she wants to bring her scrollsaw along,and do a demo?
> ...



That'd be great I think Gill was hoping to come last year but couldn't make it. Be really interesting as I think she was hoping to investigate how her work could be incorporated into ours.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2008)

Just to let you all know the date set for the Brummie Bash will be *20th September  *


----------



## Jenx (9 Jun 2008)

Paul.. I'm doing the flight to Brum on the 20th of this month.. BMI Baby and SWMBO's right... I was £2.99 !
( Taxes etc were another £20.00 ) but even at that, bargain !
I've to go pick up a new car I've bought in Kings Lynn... could have flown to Norwich, but that was £140, and either way.. a hire car was needed, so thats another £65.

Just in the process of changing job .. start with new company at the beginning of July, so I'm hoping that a request for a couple of days off in September won't be too much of an 'ask' by that time ! :wink: 

Really hope to make it... be brilliant to meet some 'real turners' and pick up some hints !


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2008)

*Jenx wrote*


> BMI Baby and SWMBO's right... I was £2.99 !


Incredible.It's cheaper than the bus into town,without the taxes of course.
Just hope you can make it on the day Jenx.


----------



## Losos (9 Jun 2008)

Paul - If you're not oversubscribed I would like to come too.

My next trip was going to be in September so I'm now trying to work everthing around the 20th. I hope I can make it all slot into place :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2008)

*Losos wrote*


> Paul - If you're not oversubscribed I would like to come too.


Will look forward to seeing you.Hope you can make it


----------



## Anonymous (9 Jun 2008)

Nice one Harvey (Losos), hope to see you there :wink:


----------



## Gill (10 Jun 2008)

It's a bit too soon for me to say if I'll be able to attend. If I can, I will.

Thanks for the invitation  .

Gill


----------



## CHJ (10 Jun 2008)

OK Paul, will be clear by 20th so I'll be along with the boss and try to bring something interesting to play with.


----------



## Paul.J (10 Jun 2008)

*Gill wrote*


> It's a bit too soon for me to say if I'll be able to attend. If I can, I will.


No problem Gill.I will keep a place open for you  

*CHJ wrote*


> OK Paul, will be clear by 20th so I'll be along with the boss and try to bring something interesting to play with.



That's great Chas you are both welcome  
I was going to suggest if anyone as anything interesting to show tools or otherwise bring it along  
Chas it woud be good to see those home made tools of yours :wink:


----------



## lurker (12 Jun 2008)

If there is any more space , I'd like to come if I may? 

[-o<


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2008)

*Lurker wrote*


> If there is any more space , I'd like to come if I may?


Oaky doaky Lurker.Will look forward to meeting you


----------



## Paul.J (15 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the response everyone,and all those that have said they will attend,near and far :shock: Just hope that you can all make it.
Just thought i would put up a list of events that members have kindly agreed to doing on the day  
So far-

*Tam (TEP)* will be doing an informal demo on one of his amazing off center turnings,and will demonstrate anything that anyone else would like to know/see  

*Chris (RATWOOD)* will be showing his Sorby sharpening system,and turning flowers,a must see if you haven't already seen  

*Bill (Beejay)* has very kindly offerd to show his Ci1 tool,either in person or by other means.That should be interesting to see  

*Dave (Davejester) *will be bringing his Hamlet deep hollowing tool for anyone wanting to have a go with or just a look  

*Pete (Bodrighy) *will demonstrate how he does his rustic turnings,don't be shy Pete  

*Chas (CHJ)* will try and bring something interesting along to see :?: 

I have recently acquired the RS2000 deep hollowing system which if you like can have a try out with  

Hopefully there will be some miniature turning and inlay work :wink: These will be made more definate nearer the time,i hope  
Plus there could be a swapping of timbers if you like.Just bring it along on the day.
So if anyone would like to add to this just PM me and let me know.
Looking good so far  Just hope we can fit it all in on the day,and all goes to plan:?
*Keep watching for updates.*


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Jun 2008)

Thank you Paul....talk about being put on the spot.
Now I'll have to try and find some wierd bits of wood. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (15 Jun 2008)

> Chas (CHJ) will be bringing something interesting along to see


Thanks for letting me know *Paul*, :-k


----------



## Paul.J (15 Jun 2008)

*CHJ wrote*


> OK Paul, will be clear by 20th so I'll be along with the boss and try to bring something interesting to play with.


Sorry Chas if i've misunderstood :?


----------



## CHJ (15 Jun 2008)

Paul.J":1wjj3m00 said:


> *CHJ wrote*
> 
> 
> > OK Paul, will be clear by 20th so I'll be along with the boss and try to bring something interesting to play with.
> ...



"try" and "will" have slightly differing meanings that's all Paul, :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (15 Jun 2008)

Point taken Chas


----------



## lurker (16 Jun 2008)

Chas,

Could you bring your grinding jigs along?
I keep meaning to try to make one, but its way down the round tuit list.


----------



## kafkaian (16 Jun 2008)

No excuse for me if numbers allow


----------



## CHJ (16 Jun 2008)

lurker":103p2rou said:


> Chas,
> Could you bring your grinding jigs along?



Will try and remember on the day.


----------



## Paul.J (17 Jun 2008)

> No excuse for me if numbers allow


Sorry Kafkaian,i seem to have missed this,but yes welcome


----------



## Mark Hancock (18 Jun 2008)

Paul

If there's still space available I'd like to come if I may :?:


----------



## Paul.J (18 Jun 2008)

Mark.
It will be great to have you.
You are welcome


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Jun 2008)

This is going to be some bas Paul.....I hope you are keeping her ladyship up to date with the numbers or are your family emigrating for the day :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (19 Jun 2008)

*Bodrighy wrote*


> I hope you are keeping her ladyship up to date with the numbers or are your family emigrating for the day


Yes Pete the numbers are been watched carefully,and if the family does emigrate the bash will be off :lol: :lol: so stop putting ideas up :lol: :lol: and i am sorry to say that that is that.
All spaces have now been allocated for,but anyone wishing to come still,just let me know as there still might be a place or two for those who might not attend.
So could all members who wish to come let me know for definate nearer the time.
Likewise if you know you can't make it please let me know ASAP  
Will look forward to seeing you all :shock: :lol:


----------



## Tusses (19 Jun 2008)

Hi Paul

I'll let you know for def nearer the time if thats ok.

and if I know for sure either way I'll let you know asap


----------



## Mark Hancock (23 Jun 2008)

Been asked to bring along the Munro tools so if anyone fancys a go they are more than welcome.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Jun 2008)

*Mark Hancock wrote*


> Been asked to bring along the Munro tools so if anyone fancys a go they are more than welcome.


Nice one Mark


----------



## Paul.J (2 Aug 2008)

*Seven* weeks to go folks  
If you have any ideas/suggestions to do on the day please let me know,and we'll see what we can do


----------



## Anonymous (6 Aug 2008)

I've already aired these ideas with Paul so I thought I should share them with you all. 

1. How about some research into turning food? Results to be shown and discussed at the bash. There is plenty of info on turning corn cobs into pens on the net. Surely there are some other foods which could be turned. 

2. Sharpening jigs. I hope to have made a jig by the time the bash comes round. Would be good to get a few together so we can compare them. Might be able to come up with some ideas for improving them. 

3. This one puts the pressure on I'm afraid. How about a little turning competition? Something quick and small like a snowman or christmas tree. Somebody put a vid on the forum a while back of his woodturning club doing this. It looked like fun and I was surprised by the different results. I understand if this is just too much pressure to put people under. It would leave me sweating a little. I just enjoy the challenge and see it as a good way to build my confidence. 

What are your views? 

Cheers, 

Dave


----------



## lurker (6 Aug 2008)

Dave,

Please bring jigs [-o< 
I've already begged Chas and will have another "go" at him a bit closer to the time

Can people bring along air fed masks? I'd like to compare & contrast.

I'd like to see some properly sharpened tools especially skews & bowl gouges. I read recently that "as bought tools" are rarely sharpened in the correct shape.

I'd also really like a demo of the skew as I'm determined to master this damn thing. 

Is it going to be predominantly turning?
Suits me as a beginner.


----------



## cornucopia (9 Aug 2008)

intresting i :deer (idea)

do you see what i did there


----------



## Paul.J (9 Aug 2008)

*6 Weeks* to go folks  
Dave i'm not really sure of any food that can be turned :? so could be discussed on the day i suppose.
I'd be up for a little competition Dave but don't forget there are some really experienced turners coming :shock: ,but should be fun as you say  What do others think :?: 

Lurker i have the MK1 Trend Airshield which you can have a look at but it would be good for others to bring different types along to have a look at too.So if anyone has got the new Airshield or the Cap type the by all meand bring them along.
There will be some tool sharpening going on too.
It will mainly be a Turning Bash


----------



## Paul.J (9 Aug 2008)

Glad you think so *C*


----------



## Jenx (12 Aug 2008)

Hi Paul ... It looks like I may have to 'pull out' at the 11th hour ( well 6 weeks to go ! )
I've been called up for Jury Service on the 19th, and you know how these things are totally unpredictable, I could be there for 5 minutes, or could be 5 weeks.
Never done it before, so in one way, I'm quite looking forward to the experience... in another way, it couldn't have come at a worse time.

I thought I should let you know ASAP, to ensure the place is 'freed-up' for someone who can definately make it.
I'm disappointed.. I was looking forward to meeting folk, and learing .... next time though ! :wink: 8) 
Sorry to muck you about a bit


----------



## Paul.J (12 Aug 2008)

Hello Jenx.
Sorry you can't make it,and thanks for letting me know so early,but these things happen  but if you can make it you are still welcome.
I've done jury service once and spent most the time waiting to be called.
Interesting though when you do get on a case.


----------



## Paul.J (16 Aug 2008)

*5 weeks* to go  
Just to let you know that there are a few of places available.
So if you are interested let me know


----------



## Paul.J (23 Aug 2008)

*4 Weeks * to go  
I will soon be sending out address details out,via PM to all those who have said they are coming,so keep a look out.
Off to Westonbirt in a bit now


----------



## Losos (24 Aug 2008)

Paul, I just sent you a PM but then realised the best place to find the dates are the thread  Dooh my brain must already be in sleep mode :lol: 

Anyway, sorry *I will have to cancel too*, I'm still to book my tickets but I can't see myself being able to get away before early October and even that might be difficult.

Great pityas I was looking forward to a specific 'turning' type do having missed the one last year also.


----------



## Paul.J (24 Aug 2008)

OK Losos,no problem.


----------



## Paul.J (30 Aug 2008)

*3 weeks to go* folks 
Those attending will have recieved address details by now.
Thanks for the offers of help,but so far,touch wood,everything is going ok  
If any of you need further directions please let me know,and i will try and assist.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Sep 2008)

*2 weeks* to go everyone 8-[ 
Seems to be coming round fast now.


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Sep 2008)

Paul.J":1dk78cfp said:


> *2 weeks* to go everyone 8-[
> Seems to be coming round fast now.



You aren't counting the days by any chance are you Paul? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (13 Sep 2008)

*One week* to go :shock: 
Yes Pete starting to count the days now :lol: 
I've been having a bit of a tidy up and have now got four bags of off cuts,so if anybody wants them for the woodburner let me know,otherwise they will just be dumped.
Also glued about a dozen pens ready for turning so if anyone wants to have a go at *pen turning *they are there ready to go  
See you all next week


----------



## Tusses (13 Sep 2008)

I'll have some off cuts please 

Looking forward to meeting peep's and learnin a little bit about turning !


----------



## lurker (15 Sep 2008)

I'm getting quite excited about this :roll: 

Paul, what's the guest list ??


----------



## TEP (15 Sep 2008)

Don't get too excited *Lurker*. Keep some for the big day.


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Sep 2008)

*5 days to go*....just thought I'd get it in before Paul :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (15 Sep 2008)

*Tusses wrote*


> I'll have some off cuts please
> 
> Looking forward to meeting peep's and learnin a little bit about turning !


No problem Tuss it is yours and i'm sure you will learn plenty  

*Lurker wrote*


> Paul, what's the guest list ??


Right,the list is,in no particular order,just how they are listed on this post,are-

*Oldsoke-Graham-possibly.
Powertool-Andrew.
Tusses.
TEP-Tam.
Bodrighy-Pete.
Ratwood-Chris+Sue.
DaveJester.
CHJ-Chas and Di.
Lurker-Jim.
Kafkaian-Ian-Possibly.
Mark Hancock.
Cornucopia-George.
Beejay-Bill
Gareth.
*

I think i've mentioned all that have said they are coming,but if i've missed someone out please let me know :shock: 



> 5 days to go....just thought I'd get it in before Paul


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Nail biting now Pete :shock:


----------



## lurker (15 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the "list" Paul.
Quite a few "names" I'm interested to put faces to!

I think it would now be appropriate to start an hourly countdown :lol: :lol: .


----------



## cornucopia (15 Sep 2008)

flipping eck it worse than xmas :lol:


----------



## lurker (15 Sep 2008)

My kids, when they were small, used to count Xmas down as "X get ups until Xmas"

So its 5 get ups until the Brummy bash :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (15 Sep 2008)

Oh no.Don't mention Xmas as well :shock: :lol:


----------



## TEP (15 Sep 2008)

Was talking to *Beejay* 'Bill' when we were at a full day demo with Tracy Owen yesterday. Anyway he said he was coming down. Didn't see him on the list. Better keep a space for him, he's only a little one. :lol: 

Excellent demo's by the way, watched Tracy do a few of his projects which will be appearing as how-to projects in the Woodturning mag. over the next few months. Really good day out, but as with all these things, not enough time. :roll:


----------



## Paul.J (15 Sep 2008)

Thanks Tam.
I knew i would miss someone out :roll: 
He is on my list here,but i was just copying off the posts :roll: 
Do you know if Gareth is coming :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Sep 2008)

As there are so many of us (including some who actiually know what they are doing) is there any interest in me bringing along an arbo tech and a dremel type tool with loads of dental bits for people to play with. I am not an expert with them so don't epect tuition from me. I'm happy for people to have a go tho' if anyone wants to

Pete


----------



## RATWOOD (15 Sep 2008)

the wife is sue my little helper


----------



## paulm (15 Sep 2008)

Way too busy at the moment to be able to make it unfortunately, but looking forwards to see'ing loads of pics of the big day, should be great fun  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## beejay (15 Sep 2008)

Paul.J":3eu81nbw said:


> Thanks Tam.
> I knew i would miss someone out :roll:
> He is on my list here,but i was just copying off the posts :roll:
> Do you know if Gareth is coming :?:



Hi Paul,
Im still sulking at being left off the list, I even bought a satnav to get me there on time.
 
Gareth is coming with me and were looking forward to it.
Please PM me your adress and post code.
See you saturday,
regards, beejay


----------



## Paul.J (15 Sep 2008)

*Beejay wrote*


> Im still sulking at being left off the list,


Sorry Bill.
You were on the the most important list though Bill :wink: 
Glad you are both coming.
If you need any more directions just let me know.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Sep 2008)

*Bodrighy wrote*


> As there are so many of us (including some who actiually know what they are doing) is there any interest in me bringing along an arbo tech and a dremel type tool with loads of dental bits for people to play with. I am not an expert with them so don't epect tuition from me. I'm happy for people to have a go tho' if anyone wants to


Pete.
That would be great  
Is it the type that fits into a 4" angle grinder :?:


----------



## Paul.J (15 Sep 2008)

*Chisel wrote*


> Way too busy at the moment to be able to make it unfortunately, but looking forwards to see'ing loads of pics of the big day, should be great fun


Thanks Paul.


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Sep 2008)

Paul.J":3l3wxp8f said:


> That would be great
> Is it the type that fits into a 4" angle grinder :?:



No it's the Merlin like this. As recommend by Mark

Pete


----------



## lurker (16 Sep 2008)

Paul,

I have some bits & pieces of tools, nothing remotely exciting hammers & braces etc that I don't want. I thought I'd bring them along for anyone who can make use of them (I don't want anything in return). Is that OK?

Also I'm bringing a bowl gouge that I hope Chas will show me how to sharpen on one of his famous jigs. Sharpening this tool is a mystery to me.

I'll also bring a few other things I've bought and am impressed with, for "show & tell" :lol: . Maybe others could do the same? 

Am looking forward to rubbing shoulders with all these turning experts.

George, in case you are looking in - don't worry I've not forgotten I've to "collect" you. Will ring Friday.


----------



## Paul.J (16 Sep 2008)

4 DAYS TO GO

That looks a handy little tool Pete.So yes bring it along if you don't mind  

*Lurker wrote*


> I have some bits & pieces of tools, nothing remotely exciting hammers & braces etc that I don't want. I thought I'd bring them along for anyone who can make use of them (I don't want anything in return). Is that OK?


Yes Jim that will be fine  
So if anyone else would like to bring something along they would like to give away,swap or sell than do


----------



## Paul.J (17 Sep 2008)

*3 DAYS TO GO* 8-[

Sorted some offcuts out yesterday,mainly Horse Chestnut,Ash,Plum,Laurel i think :? a lot of it as split but some pieces are good.So it is their to be sorted and taken away if needed 

At the moment i have got Tam,Chris,and Pete bringing along their mini lathes to do a little demo  
Could others say what they will be bringing along so i can try and organise the space in the workshop a little better  
Thank you


----------



## cornucopia (17 Sep 2008)

hello paul
room in jim's car permitting i was thinking of bringing

my tormek
my latest carved piece
my hollowing tools
and some odds and ends of wood
but if anyone wants me to bring anything else i am more than happy to oblige


----------



## Paul.J (17 Sep 2008)

Thanks George.  
Will you be needing a bench to put the Tormek on :?: 
I can arrange the shop so i can get my workbench in the middle so it can be used all round for things like the Tormek,and a dry stone with jig system perhaps


----------



## cornucopia (17 Sep 2008)

hi paul, a bench would be ideal


----------



## Mark Hancock (17 Sep 2008)

Paul.J":2ob1pwz5 said:


> Could others say what they will be bringing along so i can try and organise the space in the workshop a little better
> Thank you



Paul

I'll be bringing along the Munro tools as requested for anyone to try out. Hope you have some suitable timber?


----------



## RATWOOD (17 Sep 2008)

Hi m8
I will bring a workmate to put my lathe on
I will be needing a bench to put the pro edge sharpening system on


----------



## Paul.J (17 Sep 2008)

OK.
Thanks Mark/Chris.
I will pull my workbench out so it is in the middleish of the shop,so we can now have the Tormek,Pro-Edge system,and a dry grinder with jig set up on it.Having these 3 systems will give us all a good idea of the differing systems  
Will any of these set ups need screwing/clamping to the bench :?: 

*Mark Hancock wrote*


> Hope you have some suitable timber?


*Mark*.I do have some Apple,Sycamore,Cherry,Laburnum,Birch,all green,and some dry Yew in log form.
Which would you prefer and what sort of size will do. :?: Or shall i just let you pick a piece when you are here


----------



## RATWOOD (17 Sep 2008)

the Pro-Edge dos not need screwing down so can be moved put out of the way


----------



## RATWOOD (18 Sep 2008)

2 day's to go yippee cannot wait 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Paul.J (18 Sep 2008)

> 2 day's to go yippee cannot wait


Glad you are looking forward to it Chris


----------



## Mark Hancock (18 Sep 2008)

Paul.J":8csu6dqm said:


> I do have some Apple,Sycamore,Cherry,Laburnum,Birch,all green,and some dry Yew in log form.
> Which would you prefer and what sort of size will do. :?: Or shall i just let you pick a piece when you are here



Paul
That sounds fine. We'll pick somethng out of that.


----------



## big soft moose (18 Sep 2008)

dammit - if i'd known you were going mark i'd have come along (no disrespect to the others - its just i've been trying to see you turn/work for ages - but other commitments keep getting in the way)

can't make it now as am seeing the outlaws this weekend - hi ho.


----------



## Paul.J (18 Sep 2008)

Sorry you can't make it to the Bash BSM,but i believe Mark will be demmoing at the Midlands Woodwork show at Stoneleigh,Coventry,next month.You can even have a go with the Munro


----------



## Paul.J (19 Sep 2008)

*ONE DAY TO GO,*and the nerves are starting to creep in 8-[ [-o<
Still i think we are just about ready :shock: so come and *enjoy* yourselves  
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Hancock (19 Sep 2008)

big soft moose":1voy0qeq said:


> dammit - if i'd known you were going mark i'd have come along (no disrespect to the others - its just i've been trying to see you turn/work for ages - but other commitments keep getting in the way)



I'm very flattered  If you check out my web site I may be doing a club or event near you.


----------



## lurker (19 Sep 2008)

big soft moose":1mlob6hg said:


> dammit - if i'd known you were going mark i'd have come along



Damn cheek!!

What's this Hancock bloke got, that I have'nt 


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Hancock (19 Sep 2008)

lurker":1y2w1mls said:


> big soft moose":1y2w1mls said:
> 
> 
> > dammit - if i'd known you were going mark i'd have come along
> ...



Don't know :?: :-k But if you find out then let me know :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (19 Sep 2008)

lurker":vrhjjm75 said:


> big soft moose":vrhjjm75 said:
> 
> 
> > dammit - if i'd known you were going mark i'd have come along
> ...



I've no doubt you are worth seeing too lurker - in fact i always like to see any turner work as all of us can learn from each other.

but it was the woodturning magazine article about Mark in circa 2000 (the one that had him on the cover sitting on a pile of logs) that inspired me to blow a large chunk of my then redundancy on a lathe and tools.


----------



## boysie39 (19 Sep 2008)

Paul, TOMORROW-TOMORROW at last it's just around the corner. From the amount thats going you may have to move to the N.E.C. Can I wish You and all who are there with you Tomorrow a really fantastic day and########? Would have loved to be there but alas, 
Who knows what may develop from this outing,Goverments have been formed with less of an attendence. But dont go that road.
Post plenty of Piccys as I think you call them, I wont be .  Just have a great day and dont forget your helpers as if you would. REgards and best wishes on the day Boysie.


----------



## Paul.J (19 Sep 2008)

Thanks Boysie,and thank you for sending over that nice lump of Irish Bog Oak  I will ask for ideas tomorrow as to what to turn with it.
I or someone will take plenty of piccys


----------



## Paul.J (19 Sep 2008)

As Boysie says the time is almost upon us,so can i just say,
Have a good safe journey.

I must explain that the earlyish start is for those who will be setting up,so demos and other things won't be starting until later,when most or all are here  
So see you all tomorrow  
The kettle will be on :wink:


----------



## RATWOOD (19 Sep 2008)

hi m8
I have been packing the van for the last 2 hours still about 1/2 hour to go
the camera is on charge


----------



## Paul.J (19 Sep 2008)

*Ratwood wrote*


> I have been packing the van for the last 2 hours still about 1/2 hour to go


2-1/2 hours to pack your van :shock: 
:lol: What you packing :?:
Never mind,we'll see tomorrow


----------



## TEP (20 Sep 2008)

Mornin' all. (yawn)

Bit of a shock to the system, I'm not used to these early morning! :roll: my age I think :lol: , or so 'er indoors tells me.

Safe journey everyone!


----------



## cornucopia (20 Sep 2008)

morning all, i've been wide awake since 5.30 :shock: don't know why :?:


----------



## Paul.J (20 Sep 2008)

*B-DAY*
Morning.I've been awake all night  
See you soon


----------



## RATWOOD (20 Sep 2008)

morning i've been up since 6.00 :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveL (20 Sep 2008)

You lot are just like little kids. :roll: 

Well I cannot blame you, I was the same when we had my bash, hope your all having a good time and look forward to seeing the pictures. \/


----------



## Tusses (20 Sep 2008)

Absolutely brilliant Paul  Thank you very much for playing host.

I will have to get my lathe set up again and get turning !.

just a short post to say thanks for now, I've got to get my van ready as I leave for Plymouth at 6 in the morning :shock: 

I'll catch up here a bit later.

Thanks again

Rich


----------



## gasmansteve (20 Sep 2008)

Come on guys its not late, we need pics, stories, gossip etc !!! :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## loz (20 Sep 2008)

pics pics pics pics !!!!!

So jealous i'm in Ireland !!

Guess its just me and you Boysie. Your place or Mine ?


----------



## RATWOOD (20 Sep 2008)

hi just got in. What a brilliant day a big thank you to paul and family =D>  my photos are being up loading now
ps sorry di thank you for the desserts


----------



## PowerTool (20 Sep 2008)

Same here - had a fantastic day,and a very sincere thanks to Paul and his family for the time and effort they must have put in to organising and running it (and Di for the desserts  )
It was great to be able to put faces to names,and voices to faces (depending on if you have already made it into the Rogues Gallery or not)

Didn't take any pictures,so you'll have to wait for someone elses.. :wink:

Andrew


----------



## TEP (20 Sep 2008)

Thanks *Paul*. A really enjoyable day, and many, many thanks to 'er indoors and her little helpers. They deserve a medal for putting up with us lot carrying shavings through their house all day.


----------



## RATWOOD (20 Sep 2008)

My photos


----------



## gasmansteve (20 Sep 2008)

Thanks for that Chris looked a brill day. That little Jet seems to have had some stick :lol: . Hope to come next year, next year????.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## boysie39 (20 Sep 2008)

I hate you all just for that I'll come next year? and mess it up with my turning of a Roundabout    .
Glad you had a great day looking fwd. to more Pics. I see Chas was the only one in disguise, or maybe I should wait for more Pics. Will be glad to hear that everyone got home safe,REgards Boysie.
Slan Leat!


----------



## cornucopia (21 Sep 2008)

A big thank you to paul and his family for making me feel so welcome and taking such great care of us all- all day. also thankyou to chas and his wife for their part in the food and things.
hope you all got home safe and look forward to seeing some more pics soon.


----------



## beejay (21 Sep 2008)

Hi Paul, 
On behalf of Gareth and myself I'd like to say a big thank you for the fantastic day  
What a great bunch of people and isn't good to be able to put faces to so many names and at such a well organised event. Like your workshop Paul, so much room and lots of great toys!!
I think the real stars of the show were the lovely ladies who prepared that superb lunch, A great big 'thanks' to Paul's 'super' girls and Chas's lovely wife for looking after us all so well. That meal was just so good!! 
The perfect host Paul and a perfect day, Sincere thanks to you and your family.
kind regards, Bill(beejay) and Gareth


----------



## Mark Hancock (21 Sep 2008)

Thanks *Paul* for for an enjoyable time and to all the ladies for keeping us fed and watered, *Thank You*.

As has been said it 's great to be able to put faces to names. My only problem now is trying to match actual names to forum names :roll:


----------



## Paul.J (21 Sep 2008)

Well it came and it went,and it all happened so fast. :shock: Doesn't seem like it ever happened,if you know what i mean :? 
The weather was fantastic,which just added to an all round fantastic day.Blue skies  
Fifteen guests all turned up,with four lathes,three different sharpening systems,plus a wide range of turning tools,and it wasn't long before they were all in use.Thank you for bringing them all along to show and play with  
At one point it did feel and sound like a big event :shock: 
So i would just like to say a big special thank you to Carol,(swmbo)Emily,Amy,(daughters)for doing all the food and taking the tea/coffee orders during the day,and especially to Di for doing those beautiful desserts,and also helping out during the day,and thank *YOU* all for giving your time to attend and turning it into a great day for all.Thank you,thank you,thank you.
Also thank you for all the timber,and the wine  

So here are the first batch of piccys to start off with 
I will do some more later  

_*CLICK ON IMAGES TO ENLARGE*._
Chas and George (Cornucopia) discussing the Tormek,with Jim,(Lurker) looking on.




Andrew (Powertool) watching Chas using his home made Oland tool.




Graham,(Oldoske) doing some of his miniatures on Petes lathe.Think it was a bit low for you Graham :wink: 




Tam,(TEP) brought his mini lathe along and showed how to do off center turning.Very interesting Tam,but i am still not sure i'd be able to do it.




Bill,(Beejay) having a go at Petes,(Bodrighy) rustic turning.




Bill,Tam,and Gareth talking gouges.




Fifteen guests and Caz,(Grahams dog)who still found some space to have a rest  




This is the piece of Yew that Pete sorted out to do some of his rustic turning.We will follow it's progress  




Getting it ready to mount on the lathe.




Chas,(CHJ) using the CL1 tool.It does look an impressive bit of kit :shock: 




Chas,Jim and Graham,putting the world to rights,or maybe talking turning :?: 




Chas,George and Mark,discussing erm something :? 




DaveJester having a go with the Munro.




A full shop,with Amy taking the orders for lunch,or is it for tea and coffee :?: 




George on the Hegner hollowing out.Not quite the VB George  :lol: 




Sharpening time,just before lunch  




Chris,(RATWOOD) turning some flowers  




Sue,(Chris's wife)showing Amy some of Chris's and her own turnings  




Rich,(Tusses)trying to take it all in.Hope you found the day useful Rich


----------



## kafkaian (21 Sep 2008)

I couldn't make it for this reason and as the brother of the guy interviewed in the video, we have been a family in recovery over the weekend.

Glad it turned out well Paul and I'd like to pop in and see you sometime as I only live 6 miles away.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Sep 2008)

sorry I couldn't stay for the whole day... 

just long enough to give Emily yet another order for coffee ...

and to sample Amy's curry (not bad for an amateur :lol: )... 

Di, that cheescake wasn't quite as wonderful as the last time... you'll have to have a word with M&S  (distance makes me very brave [and very afraid :lol: ])

Still amazed that Carol remained cool calm and collected despite slaving over a hot stove :wink: (thanks again for the offer ...of a pensioner's food parcel :lol: 

For those who couldn't make it: 

the turning was interesting, 

the company was good 

the craic was great (next year Boysie  )

the food was excellent (thanks for not coming :lol: )


Ps

who was the bloke in the baseball cap and dark glasses? 

Luv the pix... (Chris, was it something I said :roll: )


----------



## RATWOOD (21 Sep 2008)

oldsoke":3tn33qtg said:


> Luv the pix... (Chris, was it something I said :roll: )





:? :? :?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Sep 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Sep 2008)

Just arrived back home (Cornwall). Thanks to everyone for the great day. As expected I learnt a lot from the experts and hopefully rthe advice will stick. A special thanks to the little army of ladies who catered for our needs so well.

I'll finish the yew off Paul and post a picture of it as promised....even if it blows up :lol: 


P.S. If anyone gets one of those cutters that Chas is using, make sure theres a wall between you and anyone closer than about 10 foot. It shifts wood like a bulldozer on steroids. A couple of us had to duck a few times. :lol: 
Pete


----------



## Paul.J (21 Sep 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Ian,and in such appalling circumstances. :twisted: 

*Kafkaian wrote*


> Glad it turned out well Paul and I'd like to pop in and see you sometime as I only live 6 miles away.


Ian just pm me and let me know when you would like to visit.


*Oldsoke wrote*


> who was the bloke in the baseball cap and dark glasses?


It's me disguise Graham.Glad it worked :wink:


----------



## Jenx (21 Sep 2008)

Fantastic, Guys ... 
Really peeved I had to call off, looks great !
Well done on getting and posting some great pics to highlight the day... thats excellent !
next time, for sure... definately ! 
 8) 

and a wee footnote if its ok,
Kafkaian - very sad to hear of your loss. I watched the video - thats appauling.  
Disgraceful, and utterly appauling.
Thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Paul.J (21 Sep 2008)

Well here are the second batch of piccys  
Lunch time  
On the menu was a choice of -

Chicken Curry/Rice/Narn bread.
Chili Con Carne/Rice/Baked spud.
Salad/spud/Rice.

Di's Desserts.
Pavlova/Cheesecake/Apple Strudel/Lemon Meringue.

Time to eat after an enjoyable morning-




-and discuss how it's going.







Here is Di getting the desserts ready for serving  







Now we have been fed and watered and more discussion before heading back off to the shop  


 *CLICK ON IMAGES TO ENLARGE*


----------



## lurker (22 Sep 2008)

Paul,

I'm a bit late with my thanks but thanks for a great day - time just flew by!

The catering staff were top notch, ensure you retain them for further events. :lol: :lol: 

Great bunch of folks and I learned a thing or two as well.

Dates for next year's event soon please :!: :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Sep 2008)

Paul,

cheers for a great day. Sorry we made such a mess of your workshop. Have you got it back to normal yet?

Looking forward to the next event,

Dave


----------



## Paul.J (22 Sep 2008)

During the lunch break,Chas passed on some Acrylic pen blanks courtesy of *Chestnut Products* to some of the pen turners at the bash.  
Chas as never turned Acrylics before on a wood lathe,but i believe is in the process of doing so.So no doubt he will be putting a thread on shortly showing how he and others who had one,get on.Should be another interesting thread  

So here are my final batch of piccys.Hope you enjoy  

Tam doing his off center turning  







Mark having a bash  







_Can you fill this with tea_ :lol: 




Graham making sure all is well  




More discussions.




At last the ladies get to have a sit down and a cuppa  




Just one of the lumps of S/Beech been churned away with the CL1.







Mark prepping another piece with the Munro.Closely watched.




Chris still turning his flowers out  




Pete been careful.



And trying out the Aircap  




Bill and Gareth._I could use this for fishing :lol: _




Even the ladies get time to see what's going on in the shop  




Pete demoing  




More sharpening.




Good to see smiling faces  




Just some of the tools brought along  




Pete giving tuition  :wink: 




Here are all the blanks kindly given.Some nice looking wood in that lot,most i haven't turned before,so will look forward to doing so.


 _Click on images_

So that's your lot folks.Hope you have enjoyed all the picyys.
Thanks for all the comments they are much appreciated by all  
We was just glad that all went well and everyone enjoyed the day  
So till next year.


----------

